# [Project] :::Flow::: (SNiiPE's V2110)



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 10, 2009)

Well guys the time has come for my big reveal of what I have been working towards for the past few months!

I know some/most of you are familiar with my build, PermaFrost, which was awarded a spot on the Million Dollar PC. Well that build I accomplished two goals, one to be recognized by the aforementioned website and two to achieve a build that would allow me to seek sponsors and make a passion that drained my bank account into one that is sustainable and able to flourish (read: sponsorship)

So first I will introduce my initial sponsors (list to grow, haven't even begun to seek my hardware sponsors,yet)











Lamptron will be sponsoring a Custom made FC-3 controller and lighting for this build!





Lian-Li has sponsored me with this Wonderful PC V-2110b case that I should be receiving in the next several days.








Gilgamesh will be supplying me with some things, namely a radiator  more to come on that later in the log :up:

I hope you guys are as excited as I am about this, I have some cool concepts that I will be implementing into this one and hopefully some partnerships with some of the other top modders to make it outstanding. 

cheers,

-Ian


----------



## dawestsides (Apr 10, 2009)

Man,

We want a ton of pics...

Good luck!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 10, 2009)

ugh i've just noticed the work logs section, if a mod could move this there that would be great :up:


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 10, 2009)

I love Lian li cases! they're huge, but I don't have 1Hope the project goes well! can't wait to see pics


you should pm a mod to move this thread...


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

I tried google and couldnt find your other case perma it linked me to xs but thats down


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 10, 2009)

go to the lian li site and search it there...


----------



## Assassin48 (Apr 10, 2009)

h3llb3nd4 said:


> go to the lian li site and search it there...



never mind found it
http://www.million-dollar-pc.com/systems-2009/lian-li/p80/permafrost/permafrost.htm

wow you made that!
thats awesome!

Looks Real Clean


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 11, 2009)

Initial Concept Render, youll see some inspiration here from the WCG logo and from a waterfall, and some hints about who I will be working with for some parts of this one  (5.25"bay plate looks like what?)


----------



## _jM (Apr 11, 2009)

looks good so far. 

Subscribed


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looks abit like the WGC logo! Nice


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 13, 2009)

here's a new sidepanel variation, please I would like some viewer input on this one


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 13, 2009)

Nice PermaFrost, bet that was a backbreaker, especially that sweet wire management,.

can't wait to see this Lee


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 13, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> Nice PermaFrost, bet that was a backbreaker, especially that sweet wire management,.
> 
> can't wait to see this Lee



thanks man, yeah it was a killer to figure out the wire managment but when you spend as many hours as I do imagining the possible configurations for lack of sleep it gets easier 


got a tip from loop over at OCN, thoughts?


----------



## SystemViper (Apr 13, 2009)

ok, my opinion for what it's worth is there are to many swooshes and it needs to be squared off a bit,
 i think i over did it but i bel;ieve in throwuing mud o nthe walls fast and furious,,
 so here a little spitballing...


with the black being mesh, or the same treatment as the dark front or jsut a variation in color, don't know...


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I like this one...It's clean and stylish...


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 13, 2009)

SystemViper said:


> ok, my opinion for what it's worth is there are to many swooshes and it needs to be squared off a bit,
> i think i over did it but i bel;ieve in throwuing mud o nthe walls fast and furious,,
> so here a little spitballing...
> 
> ...



I agree, I have had similar criticisms in other places and I especially like the squared corners down at the bottom


----------



## _jM (Apr 13, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I agree, I have had similar criticisms in other places and I especially like the squared corners down at the bottom



I too agree that the squared corners look alot better... also I'm really diggn SysV's FLOW in the sidepanel as well 

I have an idea... use a lighter shade of blue for the interior and maybe some white tubes or purple?


----------



## pantherx12 (Apr 13, 2009)

I don't like the squared corners.

Also if this is project flow, sharp corners sort of don't fit the name.


----------



## douglatins (Apr 13, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> thanks man, yeah it was a killer to figure out the wire managment but when you spend as many hours as I do imagining the possible configurations for lack of sleep it gets easier
> 
> 
> got a tip from loop over at OCN, thoughts?
> ...



If you could pull this off..... Man


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 13, 2009)

Ok so I got two criticisms: 1) square it off, 2) no DONT square it off, this is what I came up with after messing with the look. I didn't want it to look like I had gone a scribbled all over my case door and I didn't want it to look hard sharp and angular. 

(The holes represent the mesh that will be powdercoated blue but it doesnt look very mesh-y right now)


----------



## lemonadesoda (Apr 13, 2009)

The Lian-Li cases are fabulous V1110 V2110 (I have one), except for three points:

1./ The black coating on the aluminium is too soft/thin and scratches way too easily. I have taken very good care of the case, but it is covered in very fine scratches... it seems that dust caught between the case and a piece of paper is enough to scratch it

2./ The power supply at the bottom is a great idea... nice and tidy and improves the centre of gravity, BUT, no cables on a standard PSU are long enough to reach. The case really needs to come with cable extenders of the PSU (24pin, 4 pin and 8pin power cables).

3./ The HDD rack at the bottom (the one closest to the PSU) is too close to the PSU, esp. a pro PSU with 8pin, and needs to be removed just to let the PSU fit. Silly. IMO, they should dump the second 3.5" rack and replace it with a 2.5" rack for new format HDD and SSD drives


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 14, 2009)

Well guys here are the case pics in its not so glorious stock form! A wonderful case yes, but its nothing compared to what it will be when I get done with it


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 14, 2009)

Getting close to final design changes...


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 14, 2009)

Quick update here guys, look what showed up for me in the mail today!
24"x36" x *1/8"* Aluminum 6061


----------



## vladmire (Apr 17, 2009)

mate, that is a sweet case.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 24, 2009)

Well the time has come guys for me to announce my newest SPONSOR for Project Flow!!

*EK Waterblocks*





Here is a list of parts Eddy will be supplying to me:

2 EK FC4890 Nickel + Acetal
1 EK Supreme CPU Waterblock - Acetal
1 EK-DDC X-TOP rev.2 Acetal
1 Laing 12V DDC-1 Plus+
















Thank you very much EK for your assistance in making this project come to life!

-Ian


----------



## CyberDruid (Apr 24, 2009)

Good Going Ian. Nice of EK to sponsor you.

I'm extremely curious about how you are going to work that aluminum into the parts in your render.


----------



## _jM (Apr 24, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Good Going Ian. Nice of EK to sponsor you.
> 
> I'm extremely curious about how you are going to work that aluminum into the parts in your render.



+1 

Man this keeps getting better and better That is really cool that EK is one of your sponsors. Great job bro


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 24, 2009)

thanks guys, and yeah CD we will see how those parts turn out, hopefully the bending brake at the machine shop here wont let me down  I'm swamped with work and the waterjet guy is jerking me around about when I can actually get time on the cutter  well see how this all turns out in the next couple days and then I'll be home where I can actually get stuff done.


----------



## _jM (Apr 24, 2009)

in means of hardware..what type of platform will it be? i7  Phenom 2  C2Q?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 24, 2009)

I will be using a PHII 955 and an MSI 790FX GD-70 AM3 - specs could change but I dont think they will


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 24, 2009)

Good to see a modder that supports both camps. 

Excellent previous build and if that's anything to go by this one will be just as good if not better. 

*Edit:* Didn't see it posted, so heres a link to his previous build on MDPC: CLICK HERE


----------



## _jM (Apr 24, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I will be using a PHII 955 and an MSI 790FX GD-70 AM3 - specs could change but I dont think they will



Im personally a INTEL fan, but those 955's look like an awesome chip. Specially if it can clock as well as I have heard. Im actually looking into building a bench-table and buying similar hadwares(the ASUS Board not MSI) and putting it under dice. Found a great deal on it here in town, I also have a dice pot ready to go. I was going to try it out with this Q9550, but I would rather test it out on the new 955. I heard that the newer X4 AMD chips are better with the "cold-bugs" Enough with my rants.. MORE PICS!



aCid888* said:


> Good to see a modder that supports both camps.
> 
> Excellent previous build and if that's anything to go by this one will be just as good if not better.
> 
> *Edit:* Didn't see it posted, so heres a link to his previous build on MDPC: CLICK HERE



I remember when I first saw that case.. i literally came in my pants....


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 24, 2009)

Yeah I have been posting over at techREACTION.net where chew* and MSIMAX reside and their testing has shown the asus M4A79T to be buggy, the MSI to be the best there is for air and water clocking - but with extreme cold issue, and the Gigabyt UD4p/UD5P to be the best for extreme cold.


----------



## _jM (Apr 24, 2009)

Thnaks for the heads up on that. 

Snipe, have you ever been over here.. http://www.realredraider.com/  check the project logs and  you will be amazed at some of the tings these guys come up with.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 24, 2009)

_jM said:


> Thnaks for the heads up on that.
> 
> Snipe, have you ever been over here.. http://www.realredraider.com/  check the project logs and  you will be amazed at some of the tings these guys come up with.



they dont like me....  for many reasons I wont get into.... I peruse their site once in a while, most of their builds are just giant MM cases with no modding or personality put into the work.


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 24, 2009)

Still needing more pictures...anything....tools even...just - need - pictures.



Its like a crack habbit.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 27, 2009)

*Bad news*

The waterjet cutter at my school broke down today 

... no ETA on the cuts and they may not get done before I leave for home... delays-delays-delays.... never fear I will find a way!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 3, 2009)

Hardware update here:

 I won a *AMD Phenom II 955 BE *over at *TechREACTION.net* in a contest to promote the forum so I ordered the super sexy MSI 790fx-GD70 AM3 board to match it with 






its gonna fit so perfectly with the color scheme its not even funny


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (May 3, 2009)

I want that board!!
It looks too sexy for my case though


----------



## BrooksyX (May 3, 2009)

This looks like its going to be one sick ass case mod. Consider me subscribed!


----------



## icon1 (May 5, 2009)

nice!!! that's one sexy board .. looking forward in this great build


----------



## iBeer&Knife (May 5, 2009)

it looks good so far what are the rest of specs ?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 11, 2009)

As promised A picture update.

more coming as I rebuild the photo set to work better on a day to day basis - the banks I were using were too small to shoot anthing glossy properly 

First the motherboard and CPU:






























EK Waterblocks:





FC 4890





EK DDC pump top v2 installed - Immaculate machining quality on this part, I was very impressed.










EK Supreme





Disassembled





Back together with the AM3 mount plate :up: I left the accelerator plate out of the block to reduce restriction 





Also, for those actually reading the text, I have gained unlimited free access to a 12hp CNC router at my girlfriend's father's Factory that i am working at as a CAD designer this summer 


cheers,

-Ian


----------



## icon1 (May 11, 2009)

nice blocks!! .. Ek porn right here (*droolz)




Edit: damn! talk about some CNC goodness hehe, congrats on that dude.. I can't imagine the power of that machine


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 11, 2009)

thanks icon  

Had some fun on the new photo set last night - set up a proper strobe system and a bigger light bank. Gave you guys some large Jpegs as well because these came out too nice to be size 1280x1024 

Also - Meet my new "photo feature" more of a build helper really  he will be featured in all of the build photos from here on out :up:


----------



## _jM (May 12, 2009)

Man SNiiPE this keeps getting better and better. Those shots are sharp(love your little guy too) I can't wait to see what you come up with on the CNC, I used to use one for a living in Atlanta @ Parks Welding... man I had fun wish that thing.(makes me with I had the cash to have one here on the property) Im sure your gonna have some fun.. sky's the limit bro! Thanks for the update, will be waiting patiently for another I hear that EK X-Top is the shit... 

Question time:
1. Also.. are most of your water blocks going to be EK, and will you be cooling the SB and PWM's as well?  
2. What kinda camera are you using? 
3. Are you in the states or across the pond?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 12, 2009)

_jM said:


> Man SNiiPE this keeps getting better and better. Those shots are sharp(love your little guy too) I can't wait to see what you come up with on the CNC, I used to use one for a living in Atlanta @ Parks Welding... man I had fun wish that thing.(makes me with I had the cash to have one here on the property) Im sure your gonna have some fun.. sky's the limit bro! Thanks for the update, will be waiting patiently for another I hear that EK X-Top is the shit...
> 
> Question time:
> 1. Also.. are most of your water blocks going to be EK, and will you be cooling the SB and PWM's as well?
> ...



Thanks _jM, I am almost more excited to use the CNC router than to go to Paris for a week tomorrow! (but that's a big almost  )

about your questions:

1) the board elements will stay air cooled as I am going for a simple single loop with the power to cool everything  PA140.3 FTW - I have been told that these AMD chipsets and PWMs run very cool because the power draw of a phenom is much lower than any i7 chip.

2) The 2 recent posts we shot with a Canon 5D mkII, the former with a 35mm lens @ available light + Elichrom banks overhead used for the set. The latter was shot with a 50mm lens and a single 4 foot dome Elinchrom bank on a 1000watt/sec pack set to flash on setting 150. I have a full professional photo studio in my house so my equipment is a bit unconventional for the average computer modder .  Later on I will be shooting with a Panasonic Lumix DMC LX3 for case shots as complete the modding parts. To have a photo set in the studio large enough to shoot the case with lighting would take up nearly all the free space I have so I will only be taking full strobe lit shots of the case once I have it completed (that _may_ change )

3) I am in the USA - in Beverly Mass for that matter :up:


----------



## _jM (May 12, 2009)

1. Ahh.. OK I see where you are going with this 
2. OOOOHH nice photo equipment! Make'n me drool over here  Makes me want MORE PICTURES!!! LOL
3. Nice.. I have some family up in Mass. Never been there, hows the weather treating ya up there? Some reason I thought you were in the UK,.. even better that we have a bad ass modder here in the states! (and on TPU )


----------



## denice25 (May 12, 2009)

looks good so far....


----------



## icon1 (May 12, 2009)

wow! SNiiPE.. bro the pics are getting better and better, those are crazy shots on the eK full cover blocks (*jaw drop).. Can't wait for the upcoming pics.. Goodluck on the CNC dude, this build is great.. 


**Can't wait to see the TC PA 140.3 man that would be insane


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 24, 2009)

thanks all

Update, parts! 

I've been sitting on this one for a few days - I went out with my buddies here at home and a day and some hours of mayhem ensued :rofl:
































XFX sure as freakin' hell knows how to put together a card package (colors and such) eh? I cant wait to get waterblock's installed


OCZ ssd for the OS drive  got it cheap






Saw Malik's PSU and said, damn that's good looking - its gonna need some color modification though 


























thats all for tonight folks  ...




or is it? :devil:


----------



## MRCL (May 24, 2009)

The EK 4890 blocks are the shit, you will love em!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 24, 2009)

:devil:


----------



## Bioshock (May 25, 2009)

i bet your lovin that setup, i have the exact same motherboard and processor, and will be ordering 2 4890s on tuesday along with a 42 inch monitor ftw! 

that msi motherboard though is a great board! the black and blue color scheme matches nicely with my nzxt 921 case!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 25, 2009)

yeah I cant wait to buy some junker ram tmrw for permafrost and get this this rockin with the diablo 200mhz

A few asked for set photos to see where the magic happens  - here you are:

(24-70 lens on the 5d mkII atm )





















I have decided that later on I will be expanding the set to be able to handle the case shots


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 25, 2009)

Thats a real nice setup, must have taken a pretty nice investment. What are those things in the 3rd pic?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 25, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Thats a real nice setup, must have taken a pretty nice investment. What are those things in the 3rd pic?



well my father is a professional photographer, I could never afford even one of the larger power packs that you see in the third photo on my own (ok, well maybe one but definitely nothing else after that haha)


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 25, 2009)

Powerpacks? How do those differ from a wall outlet, I'm not much of a photographer, I got an 8mp digital camera and I think the quality is awesome, but I'm not too picky


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (May 25, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Powerpacks? How do those differ from a wall outlet, I'm not much of a photographer, I got an 8mp digital camera and I think the quality is awesome, but I'm not too picky



um, well they are elinchorm flash packs, basically they power the light banks which are super bright strobes with extremely accurate color balancing. the larger packs are 4000 wattseconds (analgous to a 4000 watt SPU I guess, but different) and that is the rating they can deliver in power. My house has an entire extra 220v circuit built in to power just this room's photo equipment.

I am not the expert on the exact workings of the packs but I can found more if you really want to know


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 25, 2009)

Ah, so they just require an extreme amount of power and those give it to them. Thats all I wanted to know, didn't need anything technical, interesting though.


----------



## icon1 (May 26, 2009)

extreme setup and great photography bro..

that MSI board really looks nice


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jun 5, 2009)

Got a bit behind on my posting due to starting my new job, here are the last 2 updates.

Red connectors :down:





Black connectors :up:





Black Connectors :up::up::up::up::up::up::up:





WARNING! Naked pictures below!






















since I need to practice overclocking I finally got myself a good cooler and since I need to practice my photography here are pics 
(sorry for the size - I hate jpeg quality compared to the raws)






















And the magnificent return of the hedgehog! lets call him sonic for now eh?

sorry I know people will say lapping to 2000 grit wet is pointless but I am too much of a perfectionist for anything less. And no there is no polish at all on that base.


----------



## MRCL (Jun 5, 2009)

Aha, the Thors hammer. A pain to mount, but HUGE and impressive (in cooling aswell as looks).
Keep up the good work


----------



## tzitzibp (Jun 5, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> yeah I cant wait to buy some junker ram tmrw for permafrost and get this this rockin with the diablo 200mhz
> 
> A few asked for set photos to see where the magic happens  - here you are:
> 
> ...




sexy hardware thread material!


----------



## aCid888* (Jun 5, 2009)

I just need more pictures...what you've posted isnt enough!


Anything will do...even "boring" things like what paint/other random things you will be using.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 5, 2009)

eeek! we want tests!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 5, 2009)

L337 photographing skillz!!+Awesome hardware= Awesome project!!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jun 5, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Aha, the Thors hammer. A pain to mount, but HUGE and impressive (in cooling aswell as looks).
> Keep up the good work



I agree its a terrible on 775 and even hard on 1366, but for AMD its super easy the the clip gives a ton of pressure. Provided I had to use a ton of force to get the clip on the mounting hooks of the socket initially after that it was a breeze and my temps are AMAZING. after crunching WCG all night at 3.817ghz the cpu has never gone above 47C 



tzitzibp said:


> sexy hardware thread material!



thanks tzitzibp 



aCid888* said:


> I just need more pictures...what you've posted isnt enough!
> 
> 
> Anything will do...even "boring" things like what paint/other random things you will be using.



haha, I have somethings I could take pics of, but that would ruin all the fun! it will all become apparent in due time 



Odin Eidolon said:


> eeek! we want tests!



tests you say? 







h3llb3nd4 said:


> L337 photographing skillz!!+Awesome hardware= Awesome project!!



thancks so much hellbend!


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 5, 2009)

nice scores and temps


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jun 5, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> nice scores and temps



 I am gonna keep tweaking the CPU to 4ghz this weekend and my 2nd 4890 should be coming back from RMA this afternoon :up:


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 5, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I am gonna keep tweaking the CPU to 4ghz this weekend and my 2nd 4890 should be coming back from RMA this afternoon :up:



so did you end up ditching the WC loop?  I see lots of aircooling happning...


----------



## Th0rn0 (Jun 5, 2009)

Wow. Nice pics. Cant wait to see the finished product.

And my God! Fucking sweet photo studio!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jun 5, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> so did you end up ditching the WC loop?  I see lots of aircooling happning...



me? ditch my water cooling? XD never! I just have my board and cards on a test bench here and I couldn't stand using that measly little stock cooler any longer - I had to overclock, its in my blood


----------



## _jM (Jun 12, 2009)

we are born with it.... OverClocking FTW!


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 12, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> me? ditch my water cooling? XD never! I just have my board and cards on a test bench here and I couldn't stand using that measly little stock cooler any longer - I had to overclock, its in my blood



ah ok ok... looking forwards to some more of those sexy pics lol.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jun 14, 2009)

Sexy pics?

Update more parts here, got the two endmills I need for the router the other day so cuts actually will happen soon unlike my "soon"'s in the past  























 performance-PCS :up:


----------



## Assassin48 (Jun 14, 2009)

what fittings are those for the cf 4890?


----------



## _jM (Jun 14, 2009)

Man.. I love how the cables came out bro.. nice  Also digg'n the fittings on your VGA blocks, very nice.. goes well with the EK X-Top   Hope you got some fan grills for those fans... dont loose a finger!


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Jun 14, 2009)

Clear Pics are sexy!!!


----------



## MRCL (Jun 14, 2009)

Two CF-fittings? How does that work.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 14, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Two CF-fittings? How does that work.



parallel flow setup


----------



## MRCL (Jun 14, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> parallel flow setup



Okay. I'm just having a hard time imagining the flow direction... I'm still a newb on water cooling.


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jun 14, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Okay. I'm just having a hard time imagining the flow direction... I'm still a newb on water cooling.



something like this:
http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=222681

i'm sure that with a little more searching you'll find more threads about it. 

EDIT: another thread where you can find some infos http://forums.koolance.com/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=195


----------



## MRCL (Jun 14, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> something like this:
> http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=222681
> 
> i'm sure that with a little more searching you'll find more threads about it.
> ...



Aaah, thanks, that made it clearer, altho company filter won't allow the pics to be seen.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey guys, sorry I have been neglecting my worklogs outside of XS - here is a compilation of updates 


New logo and will also hopefully be a feature of the case 






Cable management arrived - in 100% pure sterling silver fashion to boot 





[/QUOTE]

here is a *quick* (dusty) shot of the wire managment installed, I have more rings on their way to me now 






[/QUOTE]

So I spent some quality time getting to know the v2110b today - unfortunately we had a disagreement and it lost (this is an example of why I *really* need to set up a bigger set for taking full case pics ): 






seriously though that Lian-Li quality is superb


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jun 23, 2009)

I went shopping today.... got a new floor for the V2110 :wasntme: :up:


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 23, 2009)

why do I get the feeling that I've seen your stuff on MDPC before?


----------



## MRCL (Jun 23, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> why do I get the feeling that I've seen your stuff on MDPC before?



Becaue he has stuff on there!


----------



## phanbuey (Jun 23, 2009)

MRCL said:


> Becaue he has stuff on there!



And that is why...   just went back to check - found the armorsuit - very nice!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 4, 2009)

Thanks all :up:

Took a big leap today, luckily I landed on flat ground standing on two feet 






I have done LOTS of other work that is just not ready to show you guys yet, waiting on a few more parts from various shops around the country and nickel plated parts on monday


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 4, 2009)

this is the same build you have over on XS correct?  ANyhow subscribed, looking great so far


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 10, 2009)

From time to time I have been known to post teaser pictures  it will all become apparent in due time






(what you see here is a panel still in process of removing the stock sound proofing material, apparently a more difficult task than anticipated)


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 10, 2009)

Looking real good Snipe

wish i had that kind of skill in both modding and photography


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 11, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Looking real good Snipe
> 
> wish i had that kind of skill in both modding and photography



thanks assassin! skill can be learned, never aspire to anything but the best 

UPDATE!

Enjoy!


----------



## MRCL (Jul 11, 2009)

Haha shit man those RAM heatsinks are massive!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 11, 2009)

And one more Quick Update:

New Sponsor Official Announcement:



click to see their webpage

Lamptron will be providing me with Lighting and a custom designed (by me) FC3 model fan controller!

Parts List:
1 x Lamptron custom FC3 in Black
2 x 24" White Flexlight Pro (30 smd LED)
2 x 300mm White Cold Cathode kit
8 x Tailed Blue LED

FC-Flow Design picture:





Cheers and a BIG THANKYOU to Lamptron for sponsoring my project


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Jul 11, 2009)

good for you!
 i'm really liking the nickel plated memory HS and the side panel, but honestly the blue fan on the enermax just doesnt look cool on the matte finish. only personal opinion tho, its a matter of taste . great work BTW!


----------



## stinger608 (Jul 13, 2009)

Damn Sniip!!! That is a awesome sexy system man! You do some damn fine work, as well as fantastic photography!!! 

Can't wait for more updates!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 15, 2009)

Odin Eidolon said:


> good for you!
> i'm really liking the nickel plated memory HS and the side panel, but honestly the blue fan on the enermax just doesnt look cool on the matte finish. only personal opinion tho, its a matter of taste . great work BTW!



yeah they came out wonderful  honestly I thought the same thing about the fan on the PSU until I powered it up, when spinning it looks beautiful and you cant see the scratches on the blades : I would have replaced it with my own fan but enermax uses a proprietary 135mm fan that I couldnt get a new one of :\



stinger608 said:


> Damn Sniip!!! That is a awesome sexy system man! You do some damn fine work, as well as fantastic photography!!!
> 
> Can't wait for more updates!



Thanks stinger   


I am proud to announce another sponsor coming on board: 

*Performance-PCs.com!*







due to a delay on the part of thermochill (pa140.3 is taking longer than expected) I could not receive the rad in time for the mod contest so I reached out to Hank and he helped me out by offering to sponsor me with the HWlabs GTX 420 radiator!


----------



## werez (Jul 15, 2009)

i knew the GD70 was sexy , but those high res pics are insane . Well there are a lot of mods out there , but many don`t have the real thing , imagination that is . I like what i see so far , and i hope you keep up with the good work . We are enjoying this as much as you enjoy building it . Actually i had the same idea , using the GD70 and black pcb video cards from XFX , but no watercooling just using the NIRVANA NV120 or the black Zalman  CNPS9500 . The ram sinks look awesome btw. , that`s something new and original . 
GOOD JOB !

edit : how about 2x blue  temperature sensors ( display )   on that crossfire bridge mask ?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 15, 2009)

werez said:


> i knew the GD70 was sexy , but those high res pics are insane . Well there are a lot of mods out there , but many don`t have the real thing , imagination that is . I like what i see so far , and i hope you keep up with the good work . We are enjoying this as much as you enjoy building it . Actually i had the same idea , using the GD70 and black pcb video cards from XFX , but no watercooling just using the NIRVANA NV120 or the black Zalman  CNPS9500 . The ram sinks look awesome btw. , that`s something new and original .
> GOOD JOB !
> 
> edit : *how about 2x blue  temperature sensors ( display )   on that crossfire bridge mask ? *



that would be a sick addition to that part! definitely something I could and probably will try to add in later, but for now I have to get this mod done for the nor'easter lan on august 1st 

cheers,


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 16, 2009)

Still have to countersink the appropriate holes but here is the front door in all its raw, scratched, metal glory


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 17, 2009)

here is the latest, got the panel from the laser cutters on extra fast turnaround, everything goes to paint tomorrow morning!

sorry bout the dirtiness and poor lighting, I did this shot literally as quickly as I could so I can work on wiring!


----------



## Tech-Art (Jul 20, 2009)

Awesome.. 

I cant wait to see when finished..


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 21, 2009)

So I got an email from Lamptron today that my Fan controller is finished and about to ship! here are pictures from My contact at Lamptron  arty:






This design is based on the Lamptron FC3 fan controller which can be found at many fine retailers: 
http://www.lamptron.com/product.php?p_id=58

The funny thing about this is I made two designs, the first was originally deemed un-manufacturable, but they have got some really Smart engineers and machinists over at Lamptron and they pulled off *BOTH faceplate designs!*

This is just one example of the extremely high quality milling and manufacturing coming out of Lamptron - Definitely give them a look for your next fan controller :yepp:

*Design 1:*





















*Design 2:*





















*
Seriously I cannot thank Lamptron enough for their receptiveness, great communication and most of all the High Quality Custom parts they made for me! *


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 21, 2009)

damn... that IS AWESOME.  Go lamptron...


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 22, 2009)

I know right 

PSU Pics: dont mind the cluttered look, I have about 800 P-clips of various sizes to make these wires straight as a ruler and* very very hidden *


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 22, 2009)

Update: 




Hank Baron of Performance PCs was kind enough to sponsor me with this lovely Black Ice GTX 420 radiator; Following is the Unboxing and pictures of this masterful work of a radiator, it may have tight fin spacing but it sure does make the jaw drop.

The Box, nice to see something other than plain old cardboard on the outside





The Radiator Arrived in pristine condition, not a bent fin in sight with all accessories included











The *included* BP fatboy 1/2" barbs installed 





The first fan with its extended wire and counter bored screw holes - I did all six fans on the drill press tonight and the wire extensions for all the fans should be done tomorrow  so I will have pics of them all installed.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 22, 2009)

HA... i got you beat with my 2x hw labs 560gtx's

nice mod on the psu.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 22, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> Mine are bigger



thats what she said.  


thanks fits, they really are nice rads


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 22, 2009)

reminds me when I first opened the box of my GTX 480   I wish I can do it again, but i'll have to buy another one for that


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 24, 2009)

I guess I have kind of hyped this wiring solution up a bit.... I hope you guys like it  











probably more pics of stuff tonight, well see what I decide to do with myself....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jul 24, 2009)

thats alot better than having all the wires just loose. i kinda like it. im still looking for someone to do pairs of wires sleaved instead of each individual one.

im more liking the ramsinks. nice to see them plated. u do it yourself?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 24, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> thats alot better than having all the wires just loose. i kinda like it. im still looking for someone to do pairs of wires sleaved instead of each individual one.
> 
> im more liking the ramsinks. nice to see them plated. u do it yourself?



Nope, I used an electroless company in Malden Mass called Hopwood Globe


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 24, 2009)




----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

nicely done snipe.


----------



## Assassin48 (Jul 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> nicely done snijpe.



Loving it!

Getting ready to do my mod project also


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 24, 2009)

Assassin48 said:


> Loving it!
> 
> Getting ready to do my mod project also



can't wait


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 25, 2009)

thankyou guys for the comments, my dad is working on learning video and so far he is doing a really great job   

there is a new version of the video at the same url (http://dennishelmar.com/video/) enjoy


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 27, 2009)

Granite is finished cutting  Hedgehog has made his return :  I just kinda forget sometimes to put him in pics...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Jul 27, 2009)

Sometimes i feel bad having a Mainstream-Thermaltake-Case.

Then i see your thread and feel its all much worser than i thought.

So many superb stuff makes me really jealous!

i bet i cannot even afford the granite, it seems to be first grade.

Keep up the good work! Nice Job!


----------



## Cuzza (Jul 27, 2009)

love the wiring. and the granite... shit, how heavy is that stuff?


----------



## Wile E (Jul 27, 2009)

Holy crap. How did I miss this build? Very nice so far.


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Jul 27, 2009)

*Ona is speachless and soiled...*


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 27, 2009)

Thankyou guys, 

the granite is 7lbs and the two 4"x3' pieces I bought at lowes was $11 each


----------



## steelkane (Jul 27, 2009)

Wild camera shots, for a Wicked looking Rig


----------



## mav2000 (Jul 27, 2009)

Nice very nice...have the gd70 too, its one hell of a mobo and very good looking too.


----------



## IINexusII (Jul 27, 2009)

this is unhuman 

i wish no dust gets in this rig


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 28, 2009)

(click for their homepage)

Hey guys, guess what arrived via DHL express tonight?! you cant tell me this isn't quality machining at its finest! 

Pictures are both added in background and original background, ENJOY! 






















Lamptron is such a great sponsor, a huge thank you goes out to them and their machinists!


Here is where you can buy this controller: http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=137&products_id=25540


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 29, 2009)

Goooooood morning Vietnam! (yes I am going slightly crazy under the pressure but things are going REALLY well - I cant say I will have a lot of pictures, I am devoting all my time to installing this beast and its really a matter of what my dad decides to take and shoot while I work. So much progress I cant show you guys it makes me sad


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jul 31, 2009)

Here are a few dirty, dusty, out of focus, shaky, available light from multiple sources photos for you guys to show some progress here... sorry but I haven't got the couple hours it would take to get this thing in the photo studio at the moment.





















I know its not pretty look at this one, but it sure as hell makes the other side of the board pretty


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Looks amazing, but I got one question, how is the flow working with 2 lines running from the video cards. Either way I look at it, either looks like both lines feed to the bottom card, or the left line feeds down, but the right line ends up coming back up to the top card.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jul 31, 2009)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks amazing, but I got one question, how is the flow working with 2 lines running from the video cards. Either way I look at it, either looks like both lines feed to the bottom card, or the left line feeds down, but the right line ends up coming back up to the top card.



I noticed that too. There should only be one crossover going to the bottom card. As it stands, it doesn't seem flow will be even between the cards, as water will follow the path of least resistance, so one of those cards are going to go thirsty.


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 1, 2009)

They are Parallel water blocks

This was discussed a few pages ago 


I to was confused but I kind of get it


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 1, 2009)

1Kurgan1 said:


> Looks amazing, but I got one question, how is the flow working with 2 lines running from the video cards. Either way I look at it, either looks like both lines feed to the bottom card, or the left line feeds down, but the right line ends up coming back up to the top card.





Wile E said:


> I noticed that too. There should only be one crossover going to the bottom card. As it stands, it doesn't seem flow will be even between the cards, as water will follow the path of least resistance, so one of those cards are going to go thirsty.



Parallel waterflow works like parallel electricity, it always flows to the path of least resistance and if the two paths of resistance are equal then each path will get an equal amount of current/waterflow.

 As it stands, water goes in one barb and goes to two cards it then splits equally into two flow paths which halves the velocity of the water through the channels of the blocks, it comes out of each port on the other side of the block and joins back together. Two blocks in one flow path is half the restriction of one block, thus the path of least resistance is through both blocks equally. There are minute differences in the flowrate  through each block (per Bernoulli's equations, gravity effects), but it is literally too small to even be observed in the resulting temps given that the distance between the two blocks is only 2-3 inches.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 1, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Parallel waterflow works like parallel electricity, it always flows to the path of least resistance and if the two paths of resistance are equal then each path will get an equal amount of current/waterflow.
> 
> As it stands, water goes in one barb and goes to two cards it then splits equally into two flow paths which halves the velocity of the water through the channels of the blocks, it comes out of each port on the other side of the block and joins back together. Two blocks in one flow path is half the restriction of one block, thus the path of least resistance is through both blocks equally. There are minute differences in the flowrate  through each block (per Bernoulli's equations, gravity effects), but it is literally too small to even be observed in the resulting temps given that the distance between the two blocks is only 2-3 inches.



It just seems to me that the water would want to bypass the first block altogether, and go straight for the second block. Unless, of course, there is some sort of obstruction preventing the water from coming into the barb, then flowing directly into the crossover.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 1, 2009)

Wile E said:


> It just seems to me that the water would want to bypass the first block altogether, and go straight for the second block. Unless, of course, there is some sort of obstruction preventing the water from coming into the barb, then flowing directly into the crossover.



its more restrictive to flow through just one block so it flows through both, equally.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 1, 2009)

First off... Sniipe, this is amazing.  I feel so inferior.

As for the parallel water blocks... the theory is sound and has been proven time and time again.  The simple fact is that both water blocks produce restriction, therefore the flow of coolant will equalize across both blocks.  There may be a bit of a differentiation since one block is higher than the other and gravity takes its toll... but the difference will be minuscule.

Here is a simple analogy to put it into perspective.  If you hook a water hose up to a spigot and use a splitter to run two separate hoses each with a water sprinkler on them, you will get equal pressure from each sprinkler so long as the hose length/diameter is the same.



SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> its more restrictive to flow through just one block so it flows through both, equally.



This is correct.  However, the flow through each individual block in a parallel system will often be less than in a series system.  Overall it creates a less restrictive region in the cooling system than if the blocks were in series, which is a plus.  A great deal of this comes down to the head pressure of the pump, but that is bringing a whole new variable into the discussion so I'll just stop there.  Also, both blocks will get coolant of equal temperature and therefore offer better performance in SLI/Crossfire applications since their operating temperature will be very close to equal... this is also a plus.  Series systems offer more flow through each block but the second block in the series is being cooled by coolant that has already absorbed significant heat from the first GPU.  

Overall... running multiple GPUs with a parallel watercooling system will always be the better method.


----------



## Cuzza (Aug 1, 2009)

That is just class. This is already in the top 3 water cooling systems I have ever seen and it's not finished yet. Sweet candy.


----------



## steelkane (Aug 1, 2009)

Well it's nice to have resources, & the resources SNiiPE seems to have is inferior to most, So that being said I wish him all the luck in this & future build, Also I wouldn't expect anything less then what hes putting out with the resources he has. Awesome


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 1, 2009)

Wow, that just looks plain awesome... Beautiful camera work and ideas.

Im not sure about the RAM though... Just the one stick?


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 1, 2009)

looks like 2 with just one side with the heatsink thingy


----------



## MoonPig (Aug 1, 2009)

Ah yea, your right, i think.

Still not really keen on that bit, everything else looks so amazing though...


----------



## Sadasius (Aug 1, 2009)

SNiiPE definitely knows FLOW in water cooling!    Good job there bro! You do know that I hate you with your mad photography skills though right?  I can see myself in the next PC commercial;

"I am 36 years old and I can make a million dollar PC look like it's worth $6!"


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Aug 1, 2009)

MoonPig said:


> Ah yea, your right, i think.
> 
> Still not really keen on that bit, everything else looks so amazing though...



maybe a little bit impractical,but it looks really good...tall heatspreaders would allow more memory, thats a fact ;-)


----------



## <<Onafets>> (Aug 2, 2009)

Sticky...how to be that freaking awesome at WC'ing!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 3, 2009)

Hey guys your comments are just wonderful! I respond to them soon but I am still busy with photos:

yesterday I took a trip to the noreaster LAN and it was wicked fun! (appropriate terminology for the nor'easter LAN) - I brought the case in and spoke with so many people looking to get into liquid cooling and case modding and just admirers of the work. I got to meet sniperbob (an XS mnember) and play cod4 with Jonathan and the other guys of rip|, we as a team took 4th place in the tournament. I am sorry to all who asked for me to take pictures, I was so busy and involved with so many things at once that it was impossible for me to have the time. I was also super tired all day - yesterday I spent 20hrs straight finishing Flow and then slept for 2.5hrs and the went to the Lan event for another 15hrs.

The Best news of all is that I won first place in the case modding competition and I am the proud victor of an intel i7 965 extreme edition CPU (something I thought I would never own) I also get a small feature article in CPU magazine and a chance to get into a 2 page spread of CPU magazine later on. About this I am ecstatic, just too tired to really have it all sink in yet.

and I also have made a preliminary deal with Crucial memory as a sponsor of the build as they offered to get me some nice blue ballistix tracer ddr3 to try out in the machine (not obligated to use for those who are fans of the nickel enzotech ramsinks)

cheers,

-Ian

PS- the rig is in the photo studio right now and getting prepped and lit for pics! First overview pic of the final system up tonight!


----------



## Assassin48 (Aug 3, 2009)

NICE!

you goint to use that 965 on another build?


----------



## Nick89 (Aug 3, 2009)

I can not wait for the next update!


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 3, 2009)

yeah i got to see ya snipe at the nor'easter i was the one who asked to use the ir probe on it to see the water temps your were getting.  Sweet rig man, i feel honored to be one of the few ore maybe the only tpu member to see that thing in person, great work man, really stellar


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 3, 2009)

exodusprime1337 said:


> yeah i got to see ya snipe at the nor'easter i was the one who asked to use the ir probe on it to see the water temps your were getting.  Sweet rig man, i feel honored to be one of the few ore maybe the only tpu member to see that thing in person, great work man, really stellar



hehe, good to know your name here, that way when people question if the rig actaully looks so good in real life compared to pictures you can vouch for it  was great to meet you there and I will definitely be going back next year  except next year I will bring some internet with me too hahaha


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 3, 2009)

pics


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2009)

the design on the door of your case looks like the WCG logo......

maybe that rig should be crunching for tpu?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> the design on the door of your case looks like the WCG logo......
> 
> maybe that rig should be crunching for tpu?



The logo played a big part in my inspiration actually  it will be crunching, but not for TPU as the 955 BE was won in a contest for techReaction and thus it will always be a tR cruncher


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 3, 2009)

understandable. 

looks nice. im not an AMD fan but this build is pretty sweet.

i still fancy the nickle plated enzo's on the ram


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2009)

sniipe as I said over at XS, simply amazing dude.  Hats off to you my friend!


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 3, 2009)

Top quality work as always Ian, I prefer your last build more as I'm more of a green colour guy myself....that being said, this one is very, very tidy and the look of it is sweet to say the least. 


I wouldn't mind having this in my collection.


----------



## pantherx12 (Aug 3, 2009)

Beautiful


----------



## aCid888* (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll bump this thread to the top so you guys can see this work of art.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 3, 2009)

cheers all, thankyou for the kind words


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 3, 2009)

End build looks awesome (but I expected that). Wondering if u managed to jam that massive rad into that case. Cant wait to see some more pictures!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 3, 2009)

new pic, I post em as I get em, enjoy!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2009)

, thats gorgeous


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks CP  

more pics:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 3, 2009)

seems like i've seen these pics before 


I'll keep congratulating you dude, flawless 24pin bro


----------



## Mark_Hardware (Aug 3, 2009)

Damn that looks good man. Clean, sweet. I have a question, though. Why did you use both pipes between the graphics cards? Don't you typically only use one?


----------



## t_ski (Aug 4, 2009)

Mark_Hardware said:


> Damn that looks good man. Clean, sweet. I have a question, though. Why did you use both pipes between the graphics cards? Don't you typically only use one?



That was discussed a few pages back.

What I want to know, Snipe, is how do you like the motherboard?  I was/am seriously contemplating picking one of those up if I decide to build an AM3 rig.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Very nice  But where are the Drives?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 4, 2009)

SSD's are very small  behind the 5.25" bays and in the bottom under the PSU.

The motherboard is wonderful, I like it very much


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Aug 4, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> hehe, good to know your name here, that way when people question if the rig actaully looks so good in real life compared to pictures you can vouch for it  was great to meet you there and I will definitely be going back next year  except next year I will bring some internet with me too hahaha



thanx again for allowing me to see such an incredible build.  I seriously hope that you get the cpu magazine 1st place win man, i don't think there is much else going on that can be that nice. I don't see any other build logs that look that good that are recent or anywhere near the lans that your competing with, good work man.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 4, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> The motherboard is wonderful, I like it very much



Any problems with vdroop?


----------



## Castiel (Aug 5, 2009)

This is million dollar pc! Are you going to submit it there?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 5, 2009)

yes, it is in the process of being photographed and prepared for MDPC


----------



## steelkane (Aug 6, 2009)

Top notch build,, with the added resources it was done well.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2009)

SNIIPE you should post the pictures with the new and improved backside


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 6, 2009)

well it is still being improved  more on this later


----------



## MRCL (Aug 6, 2009)

One Hell of a noble build.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> well it is still being improved  more on this later



oh noes ,  you really trying to get it on MDPC heh?  thats the spirit though


----------



## Sadasius (Aug 6, 2009)

SNiiPE....When you die can I have your computer? If yes then can I get that in writing and can I have your address?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 6, 2009)

Sadasius said:


> SNiiPE....When you die can I have your computer? If yes then can I get that in writing and can I have your address?



sniipe never dies buahahahah    if you want it earlier, give me $1000 and i'll send my secret PC ninja to go get it


----------



## steelkane (Aug 9, 2009)

are you going to show final pictures here or will they be on MDPC


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 9, 2009)

I am doing more photos today and some will go up here and on other forums, a few will be saved for MDPC


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 11, 2009)

Just a heads up to anyone interested in the other custom Lamptorn FC-3 I didn't use - I am holding a contest for it - http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=231851

if you dont have an account on XS but want to participate in the contest (have free watercooling parts and can actually complete the tasks) shoot me a PM once you have registered there with your account name and I will _try_ to get your activation fast tracked


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 11, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Just a heads up to anyone interested in the other custom Lamptorn FC-3 I didn't use - I am holding a contest for it - http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=231851
> 
> if you dont have an account on XS but want to participate in the contest (have free watercooling parts and can actually complete the tasks) shoot me a PM once you have registered there with your account name and I will _try_ to get your activation fast tracked



I've been registered forever and I don't have access. If it's in B/S/T, you need a certain number of posts to be allowed in, so no good for most of us unfortunately


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 11, 2009)

nope, it is pending approval from XS admins right now, I didnt know it needed to be approved so right now no one has access


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 11, 2009)

Sniipe, your photos are amazing... makes me wish I had a setup like that lol.

At first I thought they were official stock images.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 12, 2009)

thankyou YingYang 

the contest is approved: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=231851


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 13, 2009)

Well people always ask for wallpaper, so I thought what better way to debut the new overall shot?   I have more pictures, but for those I must use a special messenger from germany 

2560x1600: lllllllllllllllllllllll 1920x1200:


 



1680x1050 in full:


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2009)

Very nice. It's just too bad jpeg added that compression banding to the background.


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks awesome!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Very nice. It's just too bad jpeg added that compression banding to the background.



thats your monitor, not the jpeg  looks fine on my laptop and my pro 24" displays


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> thats your monitor, not the jpeg  looks fine on my laptop and my pro 24" displays



Mine are a calibrated PVA on the main rig, and a calibrated IPS on the Mac, and neither have ever banded on anything else before.

EDIT: Comes across wrong. Meant to state it as if I'm asking if you are sure about that?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 13, 2009)

...well IDK what to say really, its 100% size jpeg and on my 2690Wuxi it looks perfect.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> ...well IDK what to say really, its 100% size jpeg and on my 2690Wuxi it looks perfect.



My comment came out wrong, btw. That wasn't meant to sound abrasive. Edited above.

And isn't the wuxi a 26" display, not a 24"?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 13, 2009)

its aight man, we photo guys are a picky bunch 

I have a dell 24" too for capture in the studio (both the 2690's are in the office for editing) and I call the 26 and the 24 the same because they are the same res, I forget  

I can see banding on this laptop screen but it is so slight and i can tell its because its a laptop


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> *its aight man, we photo guys are a picky bunch *
> 
> I have a dell 24" too for capture in the studio (both the 2690's are in the office for editing) and I call the 26 and the 24 the same because they are the same res, I forget
> 
> I can see banding on this laptop screen but it is so slight and i can tell its because its a laptop


Well that upsets me, because now I'm going to be forced to spend a big chunk of money on another monitor, because I can't stand that banding. :shadedshu

Can't you at least post a png, just so I can be sure? lol


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 13, 2009)

yes but I already shut down the studio system so it will need to wait until tomorrow evening - which size do you want?


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> yes but I already shut down the studio system so it will need to wait until tomorrow evening - which size do you want?



I was doing all the comparing in 1920x1200, but I'm not too picky. I just need to know if my monitor actually sucks that bad now.


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 13, 2009)

Hey sniipe, what do you do for the cd drives with that case? Just external?


----------



## steelkane (Aug 13, 2009)

Images look really nice on a Acer B273HU, using a HDMI cable.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Images look really nice on a Acer B273HU, using a HDMI cable.



Dude, if your Tn-Film monitor doesn't have banding, but my PVA panel does, I'm gonna be so pissed off.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Dude, if your Tn-Film monitor doesn't have banding, but my PVA panel does, I'm gonna be so pissed off.



FYI, it's not a smooth gradient on my Dell 2407WFP.  I'm not a monitor connoisseur so I don't know how that compares to yours.


----------



## steelkane (Aug 13, 2009)

banding is washed out color, I see none


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 13, 2009)

amen to sniipe.  The god of the PC world 


BEAUTIFULLY DONE DUDE!!!!


----------



## Wile E (Aug 13, 2009)

steelkane said:


> banding is washed out color, I see none



No it isn't. Banding is when a gradual fade of color (in this case, the fade from the lighter grey around the case to the darker grey at the edges), isn't seen as gradual at all. It is seen in steps.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colour_banding


----------



## steelkane (Aug 13, 2009)

I do see it


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 13, 2009)

Wile E said:


> No it isn't. Banding is when a gradual fade of color (in this case, the fade from the lighter grey around the case to the darker grey at the edges), isn't seen as gradual at all. It is seen in steps.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Colour_banding



Hey Wile, you will be pleased to know that there is actually a _slight_ banding even in the .tiff when I looked this morning from one of the burn operations we performed when widening the backdrop  I am not sure if photoshop or lightroom did it but we are working to fix that today

although I must say anything more than a very very slight banding is your monitor and not the pic  we will test it out later today and see if I have fixed it


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 13, 2009)

some were just begging to see this shot:


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 14, 2009)

Sniipe... you should get a job designing cases. That is amazing.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Hey Wile, you will be pleased to know that there is actually a _slight_ banding even in the .tiff when I looked this morning from one of the burn operations we performed when widening the backdrop  I am not sure if photoshop or lightroom did it but we are working to fix that today
> 
> although I must say anything more than a very very slight banding is your monitor and not the pic  we will test it out later today and see if I have fixed it



That makes me feel a bit better. Thanks for mentioning it. lol. I might just be due for a recalibration then.

And the open door shot is FARKIN AMAZING man. Just beautiful.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 14, 2009)

sniipe, do you ever sell your cases?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 14, 2009)

phanbuey said:


> sniipe, do you ever sell your cases?



I have tried to, but there are few people with the cash to afford the system.

new Background because I (and Wile E ) didn't like the quality of the last one - more photos taken today but those I cannot show  

100% guarantee no banding in this one 









1680 x 1050


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 14, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> ... new Background because I (and Wile E ) didn't like the quality of the last one - more photos taken today but those I cannot show
> 
> 100% guarantee no banding in this one  ...



Much better!  Nice smooth gradients.  Looks great even on the cheap work monitor I am on right now.  Very very slight banding, but I'm almost positive it's this monitor.  I honestly wouldn't even notice except I am looking for it.  I can't wait to see them on my home monitor.


----------



## Wile E (Aug 14, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I have tried to, but there are few people with the cash to afford the system.
> 
> new Background because I (and Wile E ) didn't like the quality of the last one - more photos taken today but those I cannot show
> 
> ...


Smooth as a baby's bottom my man. Don't you hate being really picky about IQ? lol.


----------



## coodiggy (Aug 14, 2009)

Great photo's of some top notch case modage! nicely finished too. 

I think the banding issue you discribed is called gradation and might be related to a display driver or color mode.  Switching display modes to 16bit color, then opening a 24bit or 32bit color image can render a higher color mode image with poor gradation.


----------



## SystemViper (Aug 14, 2009)

damn, yo really rocked that build, i love the look!

Top Notch!


----------



## grunt_408 (Aug 14, 2009)

Man that is some tidy work well done.


----------



## coodiggy (Aug 14, 2009)

hmm, looks like image processing issue cause I see the difference between the two images on two different displays; dell ultrasharp LCD and philips magnavox CRT. Looks like it could have bene from resample/downsize with a lower image quality, or image compression.. I'm Interested in knowing what they changed to resolve the issue.


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 14, 2009)

That's AMAZING.
It looks so clean, it looks perfect.
It doesn't look overdone at all, it looks perfect.

Bravo.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 14, 2009)

coodiggy said:


> hmm, looks like image processing issue cause I see the difference between the two images on two different displays; dell ultrasharp LCD and philips magnavox CRT. Looks like it could have bene from resample/downsize with a lower image quality, or image compression.. I'm Interested in knowing what they changed to resolve the issue.



we reprocessed the file carefully in 16-bit - it was an odd issue but as i said it was very very slight



Crocodyle said:


> That's AMAZING.
> It looks so clean, it looks perfect.
> It doesn't look overdone at all, it looks perfect.
> 
> Bravo.



Thanks mate  



SystemViper said:


> damn, yo really rocked that build, i love the look!
> 
> Top Notch!



thanks SV 



Wile E said:


> Smooth as a baby's bottom my man. Don't you hate being really picky about IQ? lol.



nah its fun being picky


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Aug 14, 2009)

Nice desktops, I like the 1st ones a bit more, don't seem to be any banding on them for me. Awesome design!


----------



## IINexusII (Aug 14, 2009)

is it loud ?


----------



## steelkane (Aug 14, 2009)

Hope to see all the images on MDPC


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 15, 2009)

IINexusII said:


> is it loud ?



very very quiet and great temps!

I took some photos today with the 35mm f2 and I have decided to post them - there are still some beautiful shots yet to be unveiled.












(This one took me hours to capture! was worth it though strobe/modeling light combination is insane!)


----------



## Crocodyle (Aug 15, 2009)

This might be off topic, but your photography skills are awesome.

What camera are you using?


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 15, 2009)

yeah I honestly dont know whats better, the mod or the picture quality...

Pictures like that would make a dirty old toaster look sexy.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 15, 2009)

Crocodyle said:


> This might be off topic, but your photography skills are awesome.
> 
> What camera are you using?



some are my photography, some are my dad's - I took all the shots in this last update myself  and most of the shots in the worklog are mine as well.

My father is a professional photographer and I have been informally apprenticing under him for about 7 years now since I started working as his assistant, I have an eye for a photo so simple one/two light source shots are what I can do, but the exterior full shots are the master work of my dad with many reflectors and 5 light banks 

This build has been mostly photographed with a Cannon 1Ds mkIII and a 5d mkII - Lenses have been shuffled around between a 24mm L glass , a 24-70 f4L macro, 50mm F2.8 L, and a 35mm f2L.



phanbuey said:


> yeah I honestly dont know whats better, the mod or the picture quality...
> 
> Pictures like that would make a dirty old toaster look sexy.




I like to think I have more skill in the modding and the design, but since the photo art is also my work I try to design things that will photograph nicely  - A toaster can look nice yes but it is much harder to take pictures of this computer than a toaster, as I think I have mentioned before, the powder is gloss metallic black and it is literally like trying to photograph a mirror without showing anything


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 15, 2009)

sniipes photo skillz = 


   great shots dude, I can only hope to see those "unveiled" shots soon!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 22, 2009)

Due to my fraternity room construction project this took longer to get up than anticipated, but its all here, top video is the one I have already posted, bottom video is the Final Build video!
*
http://dennishelmar.com/flow/*


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Aug 22, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Due to my fraternity room construction project this took longer to get up than anticipated, but its all here, top video is the one I have already posted, bottom video is the Final Build video!
> *
> http://dennishelmar.com/flow/*



Sniipe love the connection speed your server has. Videos are amazing as well.


----------



## MRCL (Aug 22, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Due to my fraternity room construction project this took longer to get up than anticipated, but its all here, top video is the one I have already posted, bottom video is the Final Build video!
> *
> http://dennishelmar.com/flow/*



Damn those pictures look so three dimensional O_O Stunning. Great vids. 
And the epic music fits like a glove.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2009)

wow, those videos are absolutely amazing    I still haven't found enough words, its stunning!!   Ian, you have changed the way PC modding can be done.  Breathtaking my friend, simply breathtaking!


----------



## afw (Aug 23, 2009)

Sexiest PC i've ever seen ......


----------



## HammerON (Aug 23, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Due to my fraternity room construction project this took longer to get up than anticipated, but its all here, top video is the one I have already posted, bottom video is the Final Build video!
> *
> http://dennishelmar.com/flow/*



Absolutely amazing


----------



## Wile E (Aug 23, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Due to my fraternity room construction project this took longer to get up than anticipated, but its all here, top video is the one I have already posted, bottom video is the Final Build video!
> *
> http://dennishelmar.com/flow/*



Nice vids, but I noticed a bit of banding........nah, just kidding. lol.

Music for them was awesome, btw. And of course the build itself is stunning.


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 23, 2009)

Wile E said:


> Nice vids, but I noticed a bit of banding...



Must be your crappy monitor.



Couldn't help myself


----------



## Wile E (Aug 23, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> Must be your crappy monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't help myself





I lol'd


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 23, 2009)

Here's my favorite picture.





wait...what?


----------



## DanishDevil (Aug 23, 2009)

Psst. It's because it's soldered to the back of the mobo like you do. Psst.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 23, 2009)

CyberDruid said:


> Here's my favorite picture.
> 
> [url]http://img6.imageshack.us/img6/835/7312103.jpg[/URL]
> 
> wait...what?



this is the fixed backplane, took me a long time and a lot of dead hardware....


----------



## CyberDruid (Aug 23, 2009)

Now that's more like it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 23, 2009)

sniipe, that backpanel now looks much much better.  Great job my friend


----------



## steelkane (Aug 24, 2009)

Such a nice talent to have, That's the stuff I like to see,, even if it's not coming from me.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 27, 2009)

Flow has now been featured on Casemodblog.com by Bill Owen 

http://www.casemodblog.com/?p=1236#more-1236

cheers Bill and thankyou for the kind words in the intro :up:


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 27, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Flow has now been featured on Casemodblog.com by Bill Owen
> 
> http://www.casemodblog.com/?p=1236#more-1236
> 
> cheers Bill and thankyou for the kind words in the intro :up:



congrats man, saw a few pics there I had not seen before, the side pic with the rad is insane.  Congrats man, anything on MDPC yet?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 28, 2009)

Not sure whats going on with MDPC, I havent heard from Nils in a long time...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 28, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Not sure whats going on with MDPC, I havent heard from Nils in a long time...



hmm wierd, let's give it some time.  This thing has to make MDPC, or I will protest


----------



## steelkane (Aug 28, 2009)

If you look at all the Rig on MDPC,, you''ll notice that almost all of them don't have the drive bays filled, most just look like stock cases with no drive bays,, your flow Rig might have too much going on in the bay section for him to post it there. But I would like to see Flow there.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Aug 29, 2009)

Put the system up in the TPU case mod gallery  I love the function and system this uses 

http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2315.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Put the system up in the TPU case mod gallery  I love the function and system this uses
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/gallery/2315.html



Glad you did Ian   It's a pleasure for us to have this build in our Case Mod Gallery.  Took the rest out of the competition!


----------



## EnergyFX (Aug 29, 2009)

problem with TPUs case gallery is too many trolls vote without any accountability.  In a matter of a few weeks I watched the best builds in the gallery get sandbagged to hell with low votes.  Some of the current top rated rigs are obviously high on the list due to spam voting.

Point is, its a good place to show off your build, just understand that the voting system is broken and needs to be revamped.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Aug 29, 2009)

EnergyFX said:


> problem with TPUs case gallery is too many trolls vote without any accountability.  In a matter of a few weeks I watched the best builds in the gallery get sandbagged to hell with low votes.  Some of the current top rated rigs are obviously high on the list due to spam voting.
> 
> Point is, its a good place to show off your build, just understand that the voting system is broken and needs to be revamped.



I guess I can agree with that.  but Ian knows he has the highest possible vote from me


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 3, 2009)

Video on youtube  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhqwUOmlKcU


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 4, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Video on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhqwUOmlKcU



Was I the first the rate that video 5 stars!?


----------



## HammerON (Sep 4, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Video on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhqwUOmlKcU



That was freaking awesome 

Thanks for sharing~


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 22, 2009)

Cheers guys, thanks.

CPU Mag feature for winning the mod contest - still might be on the cover for mad reader mod if I get selected


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Sep 22, 2009)

Congratz!  im kinda not surprised you made it


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

congrats Ian, well deserved buddy


----------



## CAPITAL LETTERS (Sep 22, 2009)

only a blue ribbon and an i7? i expected 5 blue ribbons and partnership with Intel for the pc!


----------



## steelkane (Sep 22, 2009)

wicket Awesome,, I know how you feel, That's something that will always be with you.


----------



## tzitzibp (Sep 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I guess I can agree with that.  but Ian knows he has the highest possible vote from me



+1 on that..... and he got my highest possible vote ..... its a dream rig!

Also, congrats on winning the mod contest and on being featured in CPU Mag...


----------



## Th0rn0 (Sep 22, 2009)

grats


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 22, 2009)

Absolutely amazing!  11/10


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 22, 2009)

my fucking god i cannot believe i have only just seen this!?!?!? its beautiful man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> my fucking god i cannot believe i have only just seen this!?!?!? its beautiful man



dammit man, where have you been? 

Tell me this build did not rock your socks!


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> dammit man, where have you been?
> 
> Tell me this build did not rock your socks!



sorry for the long reply it took me a while to pick his lock.....



thats what i think of this case


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 22, 2009)

thanks guys for the kind words!

and yes the trolls in the case mod gallery are bad, I have 60% perfect 10 votes and 30% 6 votes because its the lowest they can vote without giving a reason...


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 22, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> thanks guys for the kind words!
> 
> and yes the trolls in the case mod gallery are bad, I have 60% perfect 10 votes and 30% 6 votes because its the lowest they can vote without giving a reason...



its just people jelous they crnt do work like that man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> thanks guys for the kind words!
> 
> and yes the trolls in the case mod gallery are bad, I have 60% perfect 10 votes and 30% 6 votes because its the lowest they can vote without giving a reason...



Screw the gallery, and just go through this thread again post by post.  I think here you have 100% thumbs up buddy, but we are not trolls, thats the difference


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 22, 2009)

do you do this proffesionaly or just a hobby man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

ste2425 said:


> do you do this proffesionaly or just a hobby man



I hope he answers this, I never really asked him.


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 22, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> I hope he answers this, I never really asked him.



i hope he says yes coz if not im tryin that lock again just coz then i will be jelous


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 22, 2009)

its just a hobby, I am an electrical engineering student at RPI - pays a bit better than free hardware once I get my degree


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 22, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> its just a hobby, I am an electrical engineering student at RPI - pays a bit better than free hardware once I get my degree



What exactly does that career involve Ian?  Sounds interesting.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Sep 23, 2009)

I hope to work in electronics design, maybe if I am lucky making motherboards/video cards


----------



## Chicken Patty (Sep 23, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I hope to work in electronics design, maybe if I am lucky making motherboards/video cards



I'll make sure to buy them if you make them!   Good luck dude


----------



## ste2425 (Sep 23, 2009)

aye good luck man


----------



## YinYang.ERROR (Sep 23, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I hope to work in electronics design, maybe if I am lucky making motherboards/video cards




I'm a CSE (Computer Science and Engineering) student myself, best of luck to you.


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Oct 4, 2009)

Got the new 8gb of DDR3 1600 c8 in from Crucial, thanks Guys!

sorry the pic is a bit dark, you can see my solution for PWM cooling in there too


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2009)

i was about to say..... 

your ram cooler is on the wrong side of the cpu.


----------



## steelkane (Oct 10, 2009)

Just looked at MDPC I didnt see FLOW there or your other one,, What happen


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Oct 10, 2009)

MDPC and I are no longer affiliated, Nils tried to tell me FLOW wasnt good enough for MDPC so I told him to peace out  

its all good, I am writing up a worklog for the front page of bit-tech.net though!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Oct 10, 2009)

I was just about to say something similar for you Ian.  But you got me beat 

Hows the article going, and how are you doing buddy?


----------



## DanishDevil (Oct 10, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> MDPC and I are no longer affiliated, Nils tried to tell me FLOW wasnt good enough for MDPC so I told him to peace out
> 
> its all good, I am writing up a worklog for the front page of bit-tech.net though!



What a fruit :shadedshu

Awesome on bit-tech, though!


----------



## steelkane (Oct 10, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> MDPC and I are no longer affiliated, Nils tried to tell me FLOW wasnt good enough for MDPC so I told him to peace out
> 
> its all good, I am writing up a worklog for the front page of bit-tech.net though!



You did the right thing,, Front page worklog on bit is greater then MDPC,


----------



## MoonPig (Oct 10, 2009)

That picture doesn't work for me


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Oct 10, 2009)

hmm, It seems it gotten taken off my dad's site - I'll give him a call later and get it hosted up on my image shack account


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Dec 25, 2009)

If you like my mod please feel free to vote for me at Bit-Tech's mod of the year competition


----------



## coodiggy (Dec 25, 2009)

Congrats on the lanfest casemod win.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 25, 2009)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> If you like my mod please feel free to vote for me at Bit-Tech's mod of the year competition



Merry Christmas Ian.  Hey, I'm trying to register to vote but I keep getting an error saying my post code is invalid, wtf?


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 28, 2009)

you got my vote!


----------



## douglatins (Jan 11, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Well people always ask for wallpaper, so I thought what better way to debut the new overall shot?   I have more pictures, but for those I must use a special messenger from germany
> 
> 2560x1600: lllllllllllllllllllllll 1920x1200:
> [url]http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/7416/flow2560x1600.th.jpg[/URL]                         [url]http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/6272/flow1920x1200o.th.jpg[/URL]
> ...



Was About to ask for one, but i would like to see one with the pics below



SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> very very quiet and great temps!
> 
> I took some photos today with the 35mm f2 and I have decided to post them - there are still some beautiful shots yet to be unveiled.
> 
> ...


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 11, 2010)

so I take it you are asking for more wall papers? I will send you a PM with a link to a special page 

edit: darn it seems the high res FTP got taken down from the server, I will get back to you if I can find the zip again.

a few more wallpapers here on bit tech, I know they had the high res folder.
http://www.bit-tech.net/modding/2009/12/24/mod-of-the-year-2009/24


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

How you been Ian.  You still have this rig?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 11, 2010)

Yes, I just did a major cleaning overhaul on the build this break and its running great  a bit of dye stain on the inside of the res unfortunately but its not an eyesore. Things never stay the same with age.

I have been withdrawing from the computer scene lately and while I have been sporadically working on the design for my next project (full custom system). I am doubtful as to whether it will ever see a finished build or even finished design. It really comes down to the level of sponsorship I can obtain if I do decide to undertake it. My life is really going in a different direction now and I just can justify any personal capital invested into another extremely expensive and time consuming machine.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

I agree man.  If you got other priorities then don't let a project get in your way.  If you have the time to enjoy yourself and still meet all your priorities then go for it.

What exactly did you do to the rig?  Redid the loop an stuff?


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 11, 2010)

*HOLY SH*T*

What an awesome mod, I literally said holy ____ out loud when I saw that.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> *HOLY SH*T*
> 
> What an awesome mod, I literally said holy ____ out loud when I saw that.



Tell me it ain't the best you've ever seen.  It is to me!


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 11, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Tell me it ain't the best you've ever seen.  It is to me!



The absolute best!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 11, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> The absolute best!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 12, 2010)

thanks guys for the kind words. 

I didn't do much just an extreme dusting of all the parts, this loop is pretty damn hard to get apart, in fact I dread the day I have to do that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> thanks guys for the kind words.
> 
> I didn't do much just an extreme dusting of all the parts, this loop is pretty damn hard to get apart, in fact I dread the day I have to do that



One of the reasons why I might not go back to water.  If I do it'll be the Corsair H50, it's also all black which would look great in my build 

What clocks you running it at bro?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice and stable little 3.8ghz - honestly I havent even tried to overclock this thing to the limit, kind of a shame because I think my 955 is rather nice. (this screen is not max clocks for this voltage nor min voltage for this clock )








Its super snappy and I havent seen a stuttered frame yet at 1920x1200


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 12, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Nice and stable little 3.8ghz - honestly I havent even tried to overclock this thing to the limit, kind of a shame because I think my 955 is rather nice. (this screen is not max clocks for this voltage nor min voltage for this clock )
> 
> http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/3524/current955.png
> 
> ...



That's a nice overclock man, not extreme, but nice and conservative! 

I just recently traded my i7 for a UD5 and  965 C3.  I must say, this thing is snappy as hell, quicker than the i7 at most times I would say.  That's probably from the AMD lacking Hyper Threading.  Not all apps take advantage of that.

Here is my latest stable setup, I haven't really tried higher for stability, I had gone higher before but just to bench and screw around.  I'll continue working on my overclock tomorrow.

You should check out the last couple of pages from the Phenom II Overclockers Thread, me and a couple of peeps have posted some very valuable and interesting info and overclocking these CPU's and core by core tuning.  Here is the Link

Where I'm at now:


----------



## exodusprime1337 (Jan 12, 2010)

hey snipe hows the rig working out for you, good looking on the core speed there, you should push it a bit more. any lans yo plan on hitting up soon?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 12, 2010)

Uh no no new LANs right now, headed back to school on the 22nd, but I will probably hit up the nor'easter again this year considering that its so close to where I live


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 15, 2010)

Thankyou to all who voted for me in the MOTY competition - I receive second place honors 

now what am I going to do with all these new prize computer parts.....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Thankyou to all who voted for me in the MOTY competition - I receive second place honors
> 
> now what am I going to do with all these new prize computer parts.....



I don't believe I was ever able to get my vote in, zip kept on being wrong but I couldn't figure it out   Congratulations though bro, I would have gave you 1st place honors.  You rig still doesn't fail to amaze me, look how long it's been already.


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Thankyou to all who voted for me in the MOTY competition - I receive second place honors
> 
> now what am I going to do with all these new prize computer parts.....



What kind of toys did you win?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Jan 15, 2010)

t_ski said:


> What kind of toys did you win?



All of this fun stuff 

    * Intel Core i5-750 quad-core processor
    * Gigabyte GA-P55-UD3
    * Corsair 4GB 1600C8 Dominator DDR3 memory
    * Aqua-tuning High End Custom Water cooling kit
    * XFX HD 5850
    * XFX 850W Black Edition PSU
    * OCZ Agility Series 120GB SATA II 2.5" SSD
    * (QuietPC) Fractal Design Define R2 Case
    * (Quiet PC) AcoustiPack Ultimate
    * QPAD 5K Gaming Laser Mouse
    * SteelSeries Merc Gaming Keyboard
    * OCZ XTC Memory Cooler
    * (Aqua-tuning) Arctic Silver MX-3 Thermal Paste
    * (Aqua-tuning) Arctic ArctiClean cleaning kit 30ml
    * (Firebox) Cyber Clean


gonna sell a few things to pay some debts - otherwise I cant decide whether to build the system or part it out for sale.... I have too many computers in my house already lol


----------



## t_ski (Jan 15, 2010)

Nice stuff!  I'd have to build it myself, then maybe part it out.  Gotta keep the SSD and the 5850 though


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 15, 2010)

man, that's just nice!!!  Congrats Ian, I'm very happy for you man.  You definitely deserved it bro


----------



## Reefer86 (Jan 15, 2010)

whoa nice toys to play with!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

My wallpaper


----------



## Kantastic (Jan 16, 2010)

Cp Give Me That In 1080p! :d


----------



## steelkane (Jan 16, 2010)

Awesome hardware to win,, A win to remember for sure.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 16, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Cp Give Me That In 1080p! :d



Here you go


----------



## tzitzibp (Jan 16, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> Thankyou to all who voted for me in the MOTY competition - I receive second place honors
> 
> now what am I going to do with all these new prize computer parts.....



CONGRATS man! 

Good to know our votes got you all these toys!


----------



## Kei (Feb 3, 2010)

Okay I was just shown this by CP (I love you man!) tonight, and I have to say this is the MOST UNBELIEVEABLE build I've ever seen.

It's soooo clean, so though out, so smooth and flow...ing (heh) words aren't good enough to describe it.

Truly awe inspiring. 

Kei <--- totally failed at words to describe how he feels about this build


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 3, 2010)

Kei said:


> Okay I was just shown this by CP (I love you man!) tonight, and I have to say this is the MOST UNBELIEVEABLE build I've ever seen.
> 
> It's soooo clean, so though out, so smooth and flow...ing (heh) words aren't good enough to describe it.
> 
> ...



Yeah and when I told you this was my favorite build ever you said it was yours and that I couldn't like it anymore, how does that work, I saw it first???


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Here you go



I don't see 1920x1080.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I don't see 1920x1080.



That's because real monitors are 16:10.  lol

Just download 1920x1200 and crop it yourself.


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> That's because real monitors are 16:10.  lol
> 
> Just download 1920x1200 and crop it yourself.



My monitor was $80, I ask for nothing more. 

Anyhow, I cropped it to the best of my abilities (LOL I always wanted to say that) but it ended up being slightly blurrier than the original.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> My monitor was $80, I ask for nothing more.
> 
> Anyhow, I cropped it to the best of my abilities (LOL I always wanted to say that) but it ended up being slightly blurrier than the original.



Shouldn't be any different to the original. You probably saved it as a jpeg and it over compressed it. Start over, and this time save it as png.

jpeg = the mp3 of picture files

png = flac of picture files


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Shouldn't be any different to the original. You probably saved it as a jpeg and it over compressed it. Start over, and this time save it as png.
> 
> jpeg = the mp3 of picture files
> 
> png = flac of picture files



Here's the thing, when I crop it the image is fine but there's this white line on the left edge of the screen, so I have to shave it to like 1918x1080 which blurrs the image.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> Here's the thing, when I crop it the image is fine but there's this white line on the left edge of the screen, so I have to shave it to like 1918x1080 which blurrs the image.



Try this

EDIT: nvm, Photobucket won't let me post the full 1080 version for some reason. Need to find a better host fist.


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2010)

Just decided to upload it to my zshare account. Here's the link.

http://www.zshare.net/image/72081341cbbd54c3/


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Darn it there's STILL that white line, I tried snapping a pic to show it but it doesn't show up when I print screen. Ya think my monitor needs adjusting?


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2010)

Something needs adjusting. I verified the picture sive. Are you using VGA or DVI?


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Something needs adjusting. I verified the picture sive. Are you using VGA or DVI?



DVI


----------



## Wile E (Feb 3, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> DVI



Well that's weird. Perhaps it's a setting in Windows? Do you have you desktop set to fit, center, stretch, etc.?


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I just tried all the options, fit, center, tile, stretch, and fill, the white line is still there. It's currently set to fill.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 3, 2010)

Kan, go to www.tigerdave.com/ht_menu.htm and download the test pattern.

Straight link:


----------



## Kantastic (Feb 6, 2010)

Can't.. let... this... die!!!


----------



## Cyril06 (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice work man ! Very clean !


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Mar 1, 2010)

So I suppose I have to dig this build log up one last time in order to make what (I believe to be) the final announcement concerning FLOW.  

Last week I received the wonderful news that FLOW will be featured on the cover of CPU Magazine! I will also get a 2 page spread article about the build and I have won the $1,500 prize associated with the mad reader mod selection.

Thanks to all of you guys here who have followed this mod, I hope that I can bring you another of even higher calibre sometime in the next year!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

Ian, I'm glad that FLOW got the attention it deserved.  In my book it deserves to be in the cover of all magazines, even "playboy magazine". Screw tits and asses, FLOW rocks my socks!


----------



## digibucc (Mar 1, 2010)

awesome work man, you deserve it...
we'll be watching


----------



## t_ski (Mar 1, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Ian, I'm glad that FLOW got the attention it deserved.  In my book it deserves to be in the cover of all magazines, even "playboy magazine". Screw tits and asses, FLOW rocks my socks!



I'd like to see the tits and asses with Flow


----------



## steelkane (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome news, front page,, Kick-Ass


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Mar 1, 2010)

Great to see you got into CustomPC magazine Snipe, but it was bound to happen.



Anything new in works?


----------



## HammerON (Mar 1, 2010)

That is sweet!
Great job man


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)

t_ski said:


> I'd like to see the tits and asses with Flow



Why didn't I think of that


----------



## t_ski (Mar 1, 2010)

'cause yer not a dirty old man like me


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 1, 2010)




----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 5, 2010)

Congrats on the achievement sNiiPe!


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been showing this to everyone that comes to my house and they look at me like I'm a freak. 

People nowadays, can't appreciate art at all.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 5, 2010)

Kantastic said:


> I've been showing this to everyone that comes to my house and they look at me like I'm a freak.
> 
> People nowadays, can't appreciate art at all.



yeah, same here.  Everybody looks like yo you are nuts 

I did show it to a member here on TPU who had not seen it and now he can't get over this build.


----------



## Wile E (Mar 6, 2010)

This and the Companion Cube build are the 2 best in the entire gallery.


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 19, 2010)

Any ideas in the making Snipe?


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2010)

I just got the new edition of CPU magazine and the feature reader mod was SNiiPE_DOGGs PC!!! nice dude!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Mar 19, 2010)

I want a copy! haha I haven't seen it yet

EDIT!:

you can see it online here http://www.computerpoweruser.com/Images/SmartComputing/DigitalIssues/CPU_1004/pageflip.html


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 19, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I want a copy! haha I haven't seen it yet
> 
> EDIT!:
> 
> you can see it online here http://www.computerpoweruser.com/Images/SmartComputing/DigitalIssues/CPU_1004/pageflip.html



"We go with the flow" I like that


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 19, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> I want a copy! haha I haven't seen it yet
> 
> EDIT!:
> 
> you can see it online here http://www.computerpoweruser.com/Images/SmartComputing/DigitalIssues/CPU_1004/pageflip.html



Yea i just got my copy in the mail today and started reading page 46 and there it was SNiiPE_DOGGS rig!! i was like hell yea!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 19, 2010)

I also have a copy of the mag, if you don't get ahold of a copy of the mag before Noreaster sNiiPe I'll bring one for ya lol. Congrats on the cover!


----------



## deadlyrhythm (Apr 14, 2010)

BY THE BEARD OF ZEUS !! 







i just seen this walking into the quickie while buying some mix.

Sniipe you da man!!


----------



## bogmali (Apr 14, 2010)

I got that issue like 2-3 weeks ago (paid subscriber) and didn't realize who that rig belonged to 

Congrats on a really clean and awesome build


----------



## Soylent Joe (Apr 14, 2010)

Dude Snipe, I've gotten your issue 3 times now  They keep sending me the same one over and over. But, it's the 6 free issue trial so I can't expect much. Great work on the mod, it looks amazing.


----------



## codyjansen (Apr 14, 2010)

i just found this today.

holy sh!t


----------



## DanishDevil (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah man, I saw your rig on the cover in person, too. Congrats!


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 14, 2010)

Hey guys, Thanks! the magazine came out really great. It's cool that you guys are actually seeing it in stores and stuff haha


----------



## _jM (Apr 16, 2010)

I was here when that monster was just a MSI motherboard and a ass load of ideas.... Looks like all the work paid off...along with all those brain farts in the begining =) Great work bro.. you really hit the nail on the head this time around!


----------



## InnocentCriminal (Apr 18, 2010)

Guess who's on the front of Custom PC's (UK Mag) June 2010 edition?


----------



## SNiiPE_DoGG (Apr 18, 2010)

hehe  yeah I have a PDF here on the computer with the cover file, thanks to Antony at CPC/Bit-Tech for that


----------



## Chicken Patty (Apr 19, 2010)

SNiiPE_DoGG said:


> hehe  yeah I have a PDF here on the computer with the cover file, thanks to Antony at CPC/Bit-Tech for that



Ian,

It's been a while bro and it's still going strong.   Good job with this build bro


----------



## SK-1 (Apr 19, 2010)

Congratulations on the CPU cover and a great PC!


----------



## steelkane (Apr 19, 2010)

Awesome


----------

